
Judge throws out United Airlines lawsuit against 22-year-old - obilgic
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/01/investing/united-airlines-lawsuit-skiplagged/index.html?sr=fbmoney050115aktarer0100story
======
higherpurpose
This is a problem the airlines have created for themselves with their chaotic
non-transparent ticket pricing. Now they are upset someone has figured out how
to extract the lowest pricing values from that chaotic system and is telling
others about them.

Fix the pricing system with something that approaches sanity and this problem
will be gone.

------
dmfdmf
FYI, thrown out on procedural grounds (jurisdiction) not lack of merit.

